# What canister filter do you favor



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't recall seeing this subject.
Let's hear what canister filter you like most and why, 
also which to avoid and why.
Thanks


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Financially speaking I would go with a Mag- 350 canister...If the funds are there, you cant go wrong with Eheims or Renas


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Rena XP-3...never had a problem with it, its a little pricey but god its good.


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Eheim 2028. Holds 12 liters of media versus 15 ounces for the Magnum. Europeans favor slower turnover with more contact time. Americans favor large turnover. Eheim low current draw.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

moeplz said:


> Rena XP-3...never had a problem with it, its a little pricey but god its good.
> [snapback]955761[/snapback]​


I'm glad to hear that it's good, because I have been planning on purchasing one for my new 130 gallon tank.








~Taylor~


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

how much did you pay for an xp3 i got mine for like 110 or something didnt seem that expensive when compared to others....but to answer the original question i like the xp3 alot.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

If you want the best, buy Eheim. That's really all there is to say about it. I have 2 2217's running on my 180 and I can't hear them. Have to look for current to see if they are still running...

As someone said here at some time or another, they are "reassuringly expensive"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Eheims - I've never used another brand, and can't think of a reason to get another brand either...
They're pricey, but the value for money is unbeatable: very efficient, very quiet and easy to maintain. As said, not as powerful as American filters (as far as gallons per hour goes), but definitely more efficient.

The cheapest ones are the ones from the Classic product line.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

THe XP3 here runs around $223 at PetSmart $250 @ LSF that usually give great deals.
Fluval 404s range from $199-$350
I haven't found the Eheims localy but BigAls has them for $289.99 Canadian.
Let's hear more about them.
*p.s.
first post was by me on Tracy's account.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

ive also heard no bad things about fluvals range either? hope not anyway coz thats what ill be going for!!!

ian


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Eheims all the way. Fluvals aren't bad but it many ways could be better, my older one rattles. For the price of a reasonable Fluval you can get a budget Eheim. My Eheims I have never had a fault with. I use Eheim canisters all the way now, Fluval lives in the cellar. I also use a Eheim return pump from my marine sump, again faultless. I have nothing but faith in this company!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I have been running Eheim for over ten years now and haven't had any problems. I went with the Eheim classic 2217's and 2213's (they come with the media) Eheim are well worth the "extra" few dollars.

btw: Eheim now manufactures Ebo Jager heaters.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have a Fluval 304 stuffed full of Biomax and it hasn't done me wrong yet. Its quiet, and it does it's job. Plus I paid $79 new and it flows 260 GPH. Would definitly buy a Fluval again.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I personnally favor Fluvals , However I would like to try a Xp3 one day and a Ehiem Filter . I just get a great deal on fluval and thats why I Havent switched .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Another vote for Eheim canisters. I have 3 different models and never been dissapointed. Easy to maintain when you need to.....like every 6 months.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> THe XP3 here runs around $223 at PetSmart $250 @ LSF that usually give great deals.
> Fluval 404s range from $199-$350
> I haven't found the Eheims localy but BigAls has them for $289.99 Canadian.
> Let's hear more about them.
> ...


Wait......look at this XP3 from PetsMart.com......
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1112312314471
They are only $104.99, not $223. How is that possible? Were you off on your numbers? or is this what I should expect to pay if I order online($104.99), and then $223 if I walk into a local PetsMart? I'm confused and a little scared, because I have no anticipitation of paying $223 for one.
~Taylor~


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

[/quote]Wait......look at this XP3 from PetsMart.com......
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1112312314471
They are only $104.99, not $223. How is that possible? Were you off on your numbers? or is this what I should expect to pay if I order online($104.99), and then $223 if I walk into a local PetsMart? I'm confused and a little scared, because I have no anticipitation of paying $223 for one.
~Taylor~
[snapback]957545[/snapback]​[/quote]

He lives in Canada so thats why there is so much of a difference in price.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wait......look at this XP3 from PetsMart.com......
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1112312314471
They are only $104.99, not $223. How is that possible? Were you off on your numbers? or is this what I should expect to pay if I order online($104.99), and then $223 if I walk into a local PetsMart? I'm confused and a little scared, because I have no anticipitation of paying $223 for one.
~Taylor~
[snapback]957545[/snapback]​[/quote]

He lives in Canada so thats why there is so much of a difference in price.
[snapback]957553[/snapback]​[/quote]
Thank God!!! I almost crapped my pants for a minute


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's insane for cost to be so far off,I'll be jumping creek to michigan to get it.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I have used a fluval 404 for 6 months until lately it sucked up some java moss and started rattling and started to leak. It has been switched out to a mag 350 which I just read about. Come to find out a mag 350 is not much of a biological filter but more of a mechanical filter. I did not buy it and have not used it personally yet because I am away from home till august. Curious what others have to say about the mag 350...?


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

after a few of these replies, think ill pay the extra cash and get an ehiem!!

another useful thread!









ian


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Rena XP3 is the best for the price. Quiet, simple, and great Gallons Per Hour rating. Plus it is American made, unlike Eheim!

I got mine from https://petsolutions.com/ and it only cost $99.00 US.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Rena XP3 is the best for the price. Quiet, simple, and great Gallons Per Hour rating. Plus it is American made, unlike Eheim!
> 
> I got mine from https://petsolutions.com/ and it only cost $99.00 US.
> [snapback]959477[/snapback]​


I'm loving this. It makes me a lot more confident with my future purchase of one.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i think i got my xp3 from bigals.com but it been so long...still think its great


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> i think i got my xp3 from bigals.com but it been so long...still think its great
> [snapback]961126[/snapback]​


I just plan on getting my Filstar XP3 from my local PetsMart in Saginaw, Michigan, which is only 20 miles or less away. I initially thought about Big Als, but then again they hit you with shipping, so I thought it would be silly to buy from Big Als, when I could get one cheaper and faster from my local fish store, but I appreciate your thoughts on the filter








~Taylor~


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

ehiem is the best. IMO but xp3 is really good too. i dont like the magnum350 or the fluval404 had nothing but problems with both of them


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies .
It's going ot be the XP3


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Good choice







you will love it


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Ive been using an xp3 for almost a year and I have to say I dont think the gph is accurate and mine occaisionly leaks air into the filter and shoots bubbles out. I do love how much media I can use though, but if I were to buy another big filter I would give ehiem a try. btw drs foster & smith and that pet place has good prices on them.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it better to have more biological filtration, or more mechanical? Also curious to know which filters mentioned above offers the most bio or mechanical?

I have a few questions about filters should i just start a new thread and leave this one alone?

So many questions


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> Ive been using an xp3 for almost a year and I have to say I dont think the gph is accurate and mine occaisionly leaks air into the filter and shoots bubbles out. I do love how much media I can use though, but if I were to buy another big filter I would give ehiem a try. btw* drs foster & smith *and *that pet place *has good prices on them.
> [snapback]961797[/snapback]​


Drs. Foster & Smith - www.drsfostersmith.com
That Pet Place/That Fish Place-www.thatfishplace.com or www.thatpetplace.com
I've also found Big Als to be cheap-www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> Plus it is American made, unlike Eheim![snapback]959477[/snapback]​


The only advantage of that is the price, which is relatively low.
As far as quality/reliability goes, Eheim is no less, probably even better: Eheims are more expensive because they need to be shipped in from Europe, but that's not the only reason...


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah i say u get a filter with biowheels like a penguin or an emperor


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> yeah i say u get a filter with biowheels like a penguin or an emperor
> [snapback]961974[/snapback]​


Darn.......and I thought you were banned.......








STOP posting really stupid crap like this!!!! Can't you see this topic is about CANISTER FILTERS??????? Do I have to report you once more to the moderators?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Is it better to have more biological filtration, or more mechanical? Also curious to know which filters mentioned above offers the most bio or mechanical?
> 
> I have a few questions about filters should i just start a new thread and leave this one alone?
> 
> ...


I would say check out this link, Info about filters, it will describe the differences between bio, chemical, and mechanical filtration.
If you have more questions I would start a new thread for members help you.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

I've heard a few good things about these new Jebo828 filters. They are new and from China and only like $50 from what I have seen. I think I may be getting one of them pretty soon. Anybody hear things about this type of filter? Don't just start bashing them quite yet because they are different just let me know if you've seen anything about them. Thanks yall


----------

